# Frankenscooter project



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Scooter as in moped-style? Sit down feet together in front?

2000 w is 2.7 hp, and should be enough for 70km/h, yes.

You can hit 50km/h with like, 750 watt.

Sounds like your batteries are either shot, or the way they're being measured is shot. Or that one cell in the pack is gone.

Charge it up, test each cell.

Discharge it a bit, test each cell.

See if there's imbalance anywhere.

Presuming it has a BMS, imbalance probably then means the cell has more or less died and should be removed or replaced.


----------



## macosie (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Matt, Thanks for the reply. 



MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> Scooter as in moped-style? Sit down feet together in front?


Scooter... as in low power motorbike with undersized tires. The current tires are on 12inch rims. No pedals. Not underbone style. The plan is for it to be cafe racer-ish when it is done. 




MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> Sounds like your batteries are either shot, or the way they're being measured is shot. Or that one cell in the pack is gone.
> 
> Charge it up, test each cell.
> 
> ...


I don't think there is a BMS. I haven't taken the battery apart yet, but will start working on that soon. I'll take some pics of the electronic bits at some point.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

macosie said:


> I don't think there is a BMS. I haven't taken the battery apart yet, but will start working on that soon. I'll take some pics of the electronic bits at some point.


If it's lithium and it left a factory as a pack, it has a BMS. The liability relative to the cost savings puts you on the favorable side of the line every time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFoinrdhBiE&t=37


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> Scooter as in moped-style? Sit down feet together in front?


A "moped" is a motorized bike with pedals - it's a drive style, not a body or frame configuration.

"Sit down feet together in front" is a description of a configuration with a step-through frame, popular with the type of motorcycle (not moped) which is commonly called a "scooter"... like the classic Vespas. "Scooter" itself means so many different things to different people that it effectively means nothing at all.

"Underbone" is none of the above, but is a construction style which also implies other features, with different implications to different people.

None of these terms contribute much to useful communication, since they are so ambiguous.


----------



## macosie (Oct 1, 2014)

brian_ said:


> A "moped" is a motorized bike with pedals - it's a drive style, not a body or frame configuration.
> 
> "Sit down feet together in front" is a description of a configuration with a step-through frame, popular with the type of motorcycle (not moped) which is commonly called a "scooter"... like the classic Vespas. "Scooter" itself means so many different things to different people that it effectively means nothing at all.
> 
> ...


Wow.... that response didn't "contribute much to useful communication" either. It just seems like trolling to me.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Almost no one in North America knows what an "underbone" is, so if you want to use terms like that, you might want to explain them.



macosie said:


> Wow.... that response didn't "contribute much to useful communication" either. It just seems like trolling to me.


It was an attempt to clarify the communication. If you didn't find it useful, you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## macosie (Oct 1, 2014)

Back to the project.

Here are the main electrical components.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------

